# A/C not blowing cold air



## brxxt (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a 95 Altima and when i turn on the A/C it blows out air, but its only cool sometimes. I have been searching the forum for a someone w/ a similar issue but i havent found out what to check besides the pressure.

I checked the Low side pressure and it was close to 100psi, so that cant be good. I checked for leaks w/ soap water on the rubber parts of the low side and high side rubber tubing. I couldnt find any leaks. 

Do you think this could be the compressor itself that needs replacing, or the clutch, or both?

Are there any other things i can check?

Also, how hard is it to replace the compressor and the clutch, or just the clutch by itself?

Thank you


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

brxxt said:


> I have a 95 Altima and when i turn on the A/C it blows out air, but its only cool sometimes. I have been searching the forum for a someone w/ a similar issue but i havent found out what to check besides the pressure.
> 
> I checked the Low side pressure and it was close to 100psi, so that cant be good. I checked for leaks w/ soap water on the rubber parts of the low side and high side rubber tubing. I couldnt find any leaks.
> 
> ...


I have a 95 Altima GXE and I am having the same problem. I would like to know as well.
I think I also have a relay or something that went out, cuz the blower only works on 4 (high) how much do those usually cost? and how hard is it to replace them.


----------



## shamrock95 (Sep 8, 2004)

Guitarsage,
Relay that went out is a resistor. For my Pathy its about 25 bones from the dealer. Any one with info on the clutch, it'd be valued info.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Something else must have went wrong as well, cuz it used to blow out cold air, but since summer hit, no cold air


----------



## brxxt (Jul 11, 2006)

*
http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/ge...1/225927-c-not-blowing-cold-air-new-post.html*


----------



## RBOWWOW (Jul 18, 2006)

Same problem! I had mine looked at by a shop and they found a loose wire in a connector. It is located on the compressor's turn on circuit line. follow the black control wires from the compressor. Mine was the one that is wire tied to one of the coolant pipes located on the passenger side of the radiator. Its down deep and not real accessible from above. It had one wire in and out and the lower wire was loose.


----------



## brxxt (Jul 11, 2006)

I just evacuated my system w/ an air vacuum pump and replaced the expansion valve when the air was out because people told me that usually the first thing that gets blocked.

The problem i have now is knowing how much freon to add in to the system.
I read that that general rule is for the high side pressure to be about 2.2 to 2.5 times the outside temperature.

I was filling it and the high side was at 50 and the lowside was at about 50 maybe 45 so i was scared to add anymore.
What is the psi rating supposed to be on the low side??

Does this mean that there is something else wrong w/ it or am i doing something wrong?


----------

